# Can you just use iPhone wi-fi in Canada?



## todmaffin (Aug 8, 2007)

If I buy an iPhone, can I use its wifi out of the box? Or do I need to still unlock it or register with Apple or something?


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nothing out of the box works until you sign up with ATT. You will need to use the hack to activate it as the phone is not yet unlocked. WiFi will then work no problem.

The hack to activate literally will take you 2 minutes then WiFi, ipod, etc.. will work!!


----------



## todmaffin (Aug 8, 2007)

kydee6039 said:


> Nothing out of the box works until you sign up with ATT. You will need to use the hack to activate it as the phone is not yet unlocked. WiFi will then work no problem.
> 
> The hack to activate literally will take you 2 minutes then WiFi, ipod, etc.. will work!!


So does that mean I need a U.S. address and U.S. credit card? Will I have to pay AT&T even though I'm not using their network at all?


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

No.

I bought my iphone in the US. Brought it home, applied the hack to activate it and now I can use WiFi, the ipod, pretty much everything except for the phone, visual voicemail, etc..


----------



## Mac_Rasta (Aug 8, 2007)

*man*

how much did u pay 4 the iphone?


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Retail price - I bought it from the apple store.


----------



## serenaray (Jul 31, 2007)

which hack did you end up using?


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

IphoneAct

Basically click on the activate button and your done. No terminal, couldn't be easier.


----------



## serenaray (Jul 31, 2007)

nice... anything happen when you updated the iPhone to 1.0.1?

And what happens if you do a full restore... do you need to re-apply the hack? (question from the other thread)


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

serenaray said:


> nice... anything happen when you updated the iPhone to 1.0.1?
> 
> And what happens if you do a full restore... do you need to re-apply the hack? (question from the other thread)


Nothing happens. Update works fine and has been reported as such across the boards. 

The hack takes literally one minute to do, so if you did have to reapply, no worries. You can also easily return the phone to its original state. 

I was just in Yorkville in Toronto, and used it on half a dozen wifi connections all morning. It's awfully sweet.


----------



## serenaray (Jul 31, 2007)

imachungry - did you use the same hack? (iPhoneAct)


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

imachungry said:


> Nothing happens. Update works fine and has been reported as such across the boards.
> 
> The hack takes literally one minute to do, so if you did have to reapply, no worries. You can also easily return the phone to its original state.


Same here!


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

serenaray said:


> imachungry - did you use the same hack? (iPhoneAct)


I used the Anderson hack. 

http://anderson-technologies.com/archives/5


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I too used the Anderson Hack... Incredibly easy and almost idiot proof.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

This question might not be answerable, but does anyone know if after you apply on of the hacks, can you activate the phone (with AT&T, or Rogers when they get it) properly in the future?

I'm thinking of buying an iPhone and using it hacked for a while, and later activating it properly.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Phat Bastard said:


> This question might not be answerable, but does anyone know if after you apply on of the hacks, can you activate the phone (with AT&T, or Rogers when they get it) properly in the future?
> 
> I'm thinking of buying an iPhone and using it hacked for a while, and later activating it properly.


You simply reset it to factory settings and you're good to go.


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

I used the Anderson hack on my iPhone, out of curiosity I did a restore on the iPhone and it puts the phone back to square one so yes, you shouldn't have a problem to activate the phone through AT&T ... Rogers on the other hand, probably not because when and if Rogers releases the iPhone the software will be specific to Rogers. Remember, my test above was with the Anderson hack ... not sure if the other hacks will allow the phone go back to it's original state after a restore but I don't see why not?


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Quick question.

Lets say I use the TURBO SIM method to unlock my phone. I pretty much want the phone to be unlocked so I can use the phone. I plan on surfing the net with WIFI only as EDGE is to expensive based on ROGERS data plans. 

Is there a way to turn EDGE off so I only surf via WIFI or does EDGE turn itself on automatically when WIFI is not available??


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

There currently isn't a way to disable Edge....I wish there was too.

I also don't think it's been confirmed that the TurboSIM (or SuperSIM or any other cloning) method works with sim cards from Roger's....but I'd love to be wrong.

EDIT: Looks like I'm wrong!


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

I used the iPhoneTool hack works great

Guy


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

you can't turn off EDGE??


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

There is no 'off' switch like with WiFi but it appears you could just reconfigure it to not work according to the settings you can access once you have a working SIM.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Apparently you can now make 'phone' calls through WiFi with the hacked iPhone (without going the TurboSIM route) with Skype-on-iPhone

This is starting to look 'real' to me......... I have not yet read a TurboSIM hack recipe that I am prepared tto try.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

retrocactus said:


> There is no 'off' switch like with WiFi but it appears you could just reconfigure it to not work according to the settings you can access once you have a working SIM.


oh, i see... so it can still be turned off, it just doesn't have a physical switch... didn't realize there was one for the wifi...


----------



## azn_jai (Sep 30, 2007)

*iphone question*

Hi, so i purchased a unlocked Iphone. And if i want to use Wi-fi i would have to go to a Wi-fi hot spot right? And what do i use for file transfer from my PC to my Iphone? Is it like a drag and drop kinda thing or do i just use regular itune.


----------



## VELL (Sep 30, 2007)

So basically all i need is.....

Buy Iphone ....bring it back to Canada, unlock it....put my Rogers Sim Card in it...and it should work just fine...?

I don't need those extra expensive plans with data transfer if i am not gonna use EDGE??


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

VELL said:


> So basically all i need is.....
> 
> Buy Iphone ....bring it back to Canada, unlock it....put my Rogers Sim Card in it...and it should work just fine...?
> 
> I don't need those extra expensive plans with data transfer if i am not gonna use EDGE??


The short answer is...YES.

The somewhat longer answer is that after you have unlocked the iPhone (and made bloody sure that you don't run the 1.1.1 firmware upgrade) you'll have a phone that will operate like any other GSM phone on the Rogers network. To be clear, to get your iPhone to work you need to be a Rogers wireless customer and that includes having a Rogers SIM card. 

Internet access is contingent on being able to access either an open wi-fi feed, or logging into a protected one in which you have both a username and password for access. Assuming you have install the nullriver installer as part of your unlock, you can download and install the freeware stumbler application which lets you scan for available open wi-fi networks. Or you can simply go to Settings/Wi-Fi and enable "ask to join networks (in which it will always to try to connect to an available wi-fi network that is unprotected. If you've used a MacBook or iBook before in a wireless environment, then you'll recognize the drill here.

As for Edge, you can't shut it off, but you can disable it completely from accessing anything simply by going to Settings/General/Network/EDGE and erasing the APN, username and password. Or you can just call Rogers and ask that they disable it from your account for you. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kenvin100 (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry for bumping such an old thread but will IPhone Act work on the new 3G phones? (Im really REALLY new to this stuff)


----------



## User1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Map of iphone hotspots in Canada*



todmaffin said:


> If I buy an iPhone, can I use its wifi out of the box? Or do I need to still unlock it or register with Apple or something?


for a list of hotspots in Canada go to 
www.iphonehotspotsmap.com - Â* var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www."); docume


----------



## lanbo (Jul 11, 2008)

User1 said:


> for a list of hotspots in Canada go to
> www.iphonehotspotsmap.com - Â* var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www."); docume


are you retarted or something? why would you bump a year old topic..


----------

